# Homemade walnut wood slingshot



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum and as a first post i want to show you the first slingshot (proper one) i made from a leftover walnut wood from a gun stock..i find this aged Turkish walnut wood gorgeous and i am thinking now of sanding it a bit more to really bring out the contrast and maybe put a glossier lacker on it. I hope you find it alright for a first timer and i wish you all a nice day!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats first rate work for your first ( of hopefully many) frame. Well done!


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you very much! Very happy to hear that!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice designing and workmanship...I look forward to seeing more! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome from Georgia.....that's a little Gem right there, that anybody would be proud to have made....GREAT JOB 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you! ????


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome... That is a nice job! Band that fork up and shoot it. Let us know if you have trouble. Let us know if you don't!


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you for all the kind comments! I will post a picture when it has a bandset on it


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s a gorgeous little frame! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks a lot!????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Shoot yeah! That’s a beauty. Love that walnut


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you! I think its the most beautiful kind of wood.. i just am not sure how it will handle in a slingshot..hope it doesnt brake????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Geez. Sweet frame sir and welcome to the Forum. Where all of your slingdreams can come true! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome, and sweet little shooter


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

I was just wondering how much could this be worth if i was going to sell it? Can someone give me an estimate maybe?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Gunsmith,

This is a very nice piece, congratulations, and welcome!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you very much jazz!


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

IMHO....Price is only determined when one person sells and another person buys :hmm: :what: But I might be wrong


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes indeed you have a point..it was a bit of a stupid question..


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

That is precious...


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice shooter!


----------



## Gunsmith (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you????


----------

